# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial welding robots,  igm Robotersysteme AG, Wiener Neudorf, Austria

## Airicist

Manufacturer - igm Robotersysteme AG

igm-group.com/en/products

----------


## Airicist

igm robot - jigless welding with robot

Uploaded on Feb 2, 2012

----------


## Airicist

igm welding robot installation for agricultural equipment

Published on Jan 13, 2015

----------

